# best weatherstripping for a 68?



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Restoring a 68 have heard some door and trunk weather stripping is not soft enough and puffs out the doors also a little worried about the rubber around my vent windows does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Frank, check out Metro Moulded Parts Inc. in Minneapolis. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used a Metro header seal for my '67 convertible, and it was an exact match to the original 47 year old seal. Pretty complex piece, with no room for error, and it was a perfect fit as well. X2!!


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks I will check him out


----------

